# side effects of HRT???



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

are there any? I have been fine on the buserelin. The clinic said there were no side effects, but I'm still worried that I'll get all hormonal, and stroppy, lol.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Progesterone and oestrogen, natural and from support (eg cyclogest, crinone, gestone which are progesterone and forms of HRT which are oestrogen) can cause a number of side effects and symptoms which just add to the confusion of everything else through treatment, including 2ww.

some of the side effects and symptoms of oestrogen:

breast pain, tenderness or enlargement
headache/migraine
nausea
abdominal pain
bloating
windiness
indigestion
tiredness
anxiety
dizziness
swelling of the ankles due to to fluid retention
skin reactions such as rash and itch
PMS like symptoms

here's just a few side effects of progesterone:

headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting and nausea
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus
PMS like symptoms

I've never suffered too badly (have had progesterone for all treatments, in varying forms and oestrogen through one "natural" FET in the form of climeval HRT - spelling?)....we're all different though and each treatment cycle can vary so no real way of knowing whether will get side effects or not.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Babymithel 
I have just had FET with Gestone and Progynova (HRT) and didnt have any side effects from the HRT at all.  If anything it actually made me feel better because on the Buserelin i suffered with hot flushes and night sweats which went away once starting on the HRT.
Basically the buserelin shuts down your hormones and the progesterone and HRT just put back what you would normally have (a very basic explanation i know    )
Good luck and hope you dont suffer with any effects either


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Babymithel

I'm due to start HRT tomorrow if scan is ok. Worried too about side effects, Buserelin has given me lots of head aches, very tired and light headed at times so I hope it sorts me out!!

Keep in contact and i'll let you know how i'm getting on.

Take care and good luck 

Amy


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi ya 

Just to let you know how I'm feeling on tablets!!

Bad AF pains all day and very bloated. don't want to feel like this for the next week but think I will as clinic said its the lining getting thicker.

hope you are doing ok 

take care 
Amy


----------



## Lucky1968 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks a lot for this info.  I didn't get any side effects when I had the original IVF so was taken by surprise by the different drugs I,ve had for the FET.  AF pains, bloated, headache and feeling pretty tired and down.  It was really reassuring to read that this is pretty normal.

Thanks again


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya  
Tell me about the hot flushes,feeling hot all the time,bloated and cramps.I'm so tired all the time and have NO energy to do anything.
They say this is NORMAL   

Stay strong girls  
Lou x x


----------



## Bettyboopxx (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi ladies

I'm on day 6 of climaval and feel rubbish on it !! Didn't expect any side effects but feel very emotional and tired. Had headaches for the first few days but they seem to be easing now. Hoping my lining thickens quickly so I'm not on it too long !

Good luck

Julie xx


----------

